# First night in bed - NO accidents!



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Spike got to sleep with us last night and he did not have a single accident! He slept through the night - only getting up when I did. I brought a pee pad upstairs with us so when I had to go to the bathroom during the night I brought Spike and the pad with. He used it like a pro!!

Spike thought the best place to sleep was curled up against the side of my neck. He was out likr a light but *I* didn't get much sleep like that!


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

what a good little boy; he's such a cutie; i loved the pics of him w/mauser...you know that i was gonna steal him, right; he just melted my heart

merry christmas lauri


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Aww.. good job Spike!!!


----------

